# Antifreeze smell



## leak (May 2, 2018)

Antifreeze smell when we get off the car. The reservoir for the antifreeze tank is always getting low always adding antifreeze. The radiator has been pressure tested, the radiator cap has been replaced. The hoses and clamps have been checked and checked for leaks and no leaks have been found. Two dealerships have look into it and they have not found anything yet antifreeze is leaking. It could be possible either the head or the head gasket are cracked or broken and it only leaks into the exhaust it always smells when the engine is hot it is only a small minimal leak that it can not be found. Could this be possible? It has been like this since we bought the car and its new. Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Perform a compression test on every cylinder to look for a very low cylinder which may be the breach in the head gasket. You can follow that up with a leak-down test which may show air bubbles at the radiator fill neck for verification.


----------

